# New 1000ac. QDM Club Starting Up In KY....



## ALLBEEF (Feb 5, 2008)

******I'm not getting enough interest so I am going to let this one go******But if six or eight want to still go in on it let me know - but for now - noo more begging


This is just in the beginning stages. It will be for the 08'-09' deer season and if we hurry we can get it for turkey season this March!
It is in Clay Co. KY. & is surrounded by the Daniel Boone Forest.
There is around 1100acs. lots of woods and some ag fields (70acs.corn) food plots are established an it is easily accessable. 

Deer and turkeys are very plentiful - there are also some ELK on this piece. So if you are lucky enough to draw a tag this would be icing on the cake!!

There will be only 8 members at $1500/per person for all yr. We will only need 3 or 4 people to fill the lease.

Please PM me if you are interested - serious inquiries only!


----------



## Black Crowes (Feb 5, 2008)

Near London ?


----------



## Missykea (Feb 5, 2008)

*would like more info*

email us at Mransome@windstream.net we would like more information

Thanks


----------



## Clint Shook (Feb 7, 2008)

opening left?


----------



## ALLBEEF (Feb 9, 2008)

ttt


----------



## ALLBEEF (Feb 11, 2008)

ttt


----------



## ALLBEEF (Feb 12, 2008)

ttt


----------



## ALLBEEF (Feb 14, 2008)

ttt


----------



## ALLBEEF (Feb 15, 2008)

ttt


----------



## ALLBEEF (Feb 17, 2008)

ttt


----------



## ALLBEEF (Feb 19, 2008)

ttt


----------



## ALLBEEF (Feb 20, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Bluechip (Feb 24, 2008)

send details or a number if you don't mind to my email or PM here, email is marcashworth@earthlink.net.  There are two of us looking for property in Kentucky.  Thanks


----------

